
After 15 years of development Linux finally reaches 0.8% market share - nickb
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=5&qpcustom=Linux
======
chaostheory
I don't think this is an accurate picture...

From the site:

"About Our Market Share Statistics

We use a unique methodology for collecting this data. We collect data from the
browsers of site visitors to our exclusive on demand network of small to
medium enterprise live stats customers. The sample size for these sites is
more than 40,000 urls. The information published is an aggregate of the data
from this network of hosted website statistics. The site unique visitor and
referral information is summarized on a monthly basis. "

